# Introducing WDA Telicos Col Lena



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Her pedigree- Wda Telicos Col Lena Quarter Horse


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! Congrats!! She is adorable!! I love love love the pink on her!!! Makes me want to buy another baby!!!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Cutey pootey!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

lol thanks. im not a fan of pink....at aall. but it started out as just the halter...and kind of gotten out of hand from there. haha


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she is one nice looking filly~!

did you trailer her loose in that trailer?
what are your plans?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup. Closed off the middle partition and left her loose.

Uh basically an all around cow horse. Roping, cutting ranch work etc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

some more for your viewing pleasure

























(shes definitely gonna be a good cow poneh. she ran at the fence and pinned her ears at the cows lol)


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

She's adorable!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Dee had a snow day! lol


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

She is adorable!! Congratulations!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Roperchick said:


> Dee had a snow day! lol


 The snow pics are cute! Ours has mostly melted and now for the mud!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

thaaaaats what im dreading! hahahaha oh man i know Charlie is gonna go nuts for it...i really hope Chickadee wants to be a clean one haha


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Roperchick said:


> thaaaaats what im dreading! hahahaha oh man i know Charlie is gonna go nuts for it...i really hope Chickadee wants to be a clean one haha


 I wouldn't hold my breath that Chickadee wants to be a clean one. LOL Even covered in mud, she would be a cutie!


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

She is too cute!! I love the pink on her


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks haha im....learning to accept it haha. im kinda having waaaay to much fun buyinh her pink crap i found a pink cinch and pink reins today....and she still has a year at least before i start her hahahaha

I DONT EVEN LIKE PINK


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Chub here turned one yesterday! I unfortunately have not had as much time to work with her as I would like but she's doing good despite me lol


----------



## Chance365 (Apr 11, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks lol she's a character
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont get on here much but.....this is the first time Ive gotten the rope out with Chickadee and she couldnt care less haha

https://youtu.be/l1MMrYdYhnM


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what a nice filly!


----------

